# anyone have a draw length and speed chart made up



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Looking for a chart or graph that shows draw length and speed of different ammo and band set ups .. for example if someone uses 30" draw length with 44 cal lead and 2 layers of thragold 1 inch cuts what the fps will be .
Be nice if someone posted different draw length and baND set ups with fps if each in graph / chart form .. 
If someone has one or knows where I can find one please post a link thanks


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

romanljc said:


> Looking for a chart or graph that shows draw length and speed of different ammo and band set ups .. for example if someone uses 30" draw length with 44 cal lead and 2 layers of thragold 1 inch cuts what the fps will be .
> Be nice if someone posted different draw length and baND set ups with fps if each in graph / chart form ..
> If someone has one or knows where I can find one please post a link thanks


Really does not work like that, there was a guy who posed all types of info he had on a excel sheet under controlled conditions .... only trouble is every body shoots differently....... my speed was way, way faster than the speed he was getting.

The ONLY way to find out, is to buy a chronograph and measure the speed yourself with the sling you are using and the band length you select.... everything else is just a guess on what you think you are really getting.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i agree with wll


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Hmm Was trying to figure the aprox speed out with out the us of a chronograph .
I thought maybe a chart would help .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

romanljc said:


> Hmm Was trying to figure the aprox speed out with out the us of a chronograph .
> I thought maybe a chart would help .


Ya, i think we have all been where you are ... trouble is rubber behaves very differently with the way you shoot .....also temperature plays a huge roll in the speed of your projectile. Getting an idea of your speed in 80deg and your speed at 60 deg and knowing your temp when you are out will give you an IDEA of where you are in the field. It is very common for me to get a 25+fps difference in speed between an early morning hunt, when its a cool 60deg and an later after noon hunt when the temp is in the 80's

Like I said in the above post, the WAY you shoot makes a HUGE difference in speed. Shoot your slingshot with your sling shot hand static, then shoot the same ammo pushing forward when you shoot .... you can really see the difference in ammo speed.

wll


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I had a google docs sheet that had all this info for the various theraband flat colors. Had rubber length/width/taper, draw length, temperature, elongation factor, and pretty much everything on it you could think of. Just clicked my link and it's gone. ><

I do agree with wll, the data is going to end up different per person. I do think it is still a good relative approximation of what you can expect though.

I will see if I can find that chart again.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yea I have seen videos on that but the thing is the only way I can shot accurately is target style like archers shoot .. all the videos I see with chronograph all show guys shooting active or half full butterfly.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Thanks be nice if you could find that chart Phoul


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I haven't found that chart, but I did find some interesting related reading that could help you.

http://slingshot-shooting.de/techstuff/science/science.html

http://montiegear.com/uploads/2013/2013_Slingshot_Band_Speed_Test_by_Montie_Gear.pdf


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Phoul


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Thanks Phoul


Not a problem. I just hope it helps you out bro. I will keep looking for that chart though because I want it too. I know I got it off of a slingshot forum somewhere, just can't remember which one.


----------

